# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 09/2011



## Daniel_M (28. Juni 2011)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 09/2011


----------



## Daniel_M (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die getesteten Mainboards mit Sockel AM3+ im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*
Asus Crosshair V Formula
 Asus M5A97
Gigabyte 970A-UD3
MSI 990FXA-GD80


*Die getesteten Mainboards mit Sockel FM1 im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*Asus F1A75-V Pro
Gigabyte A75M-UD2H
Sapphire Pure Platinum A75


*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Gehäuse eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
• Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des        Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden        Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der        Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis   wird      gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick: Sockel AM3+*
 • Phenom II X6 1090T, kein Turbo Core
• Radeon HD 5870
• NesteQ Silentfreezer 1200 mit Be quiet Silent Wings PWM 120 mm (500 bis 1.500 U/Min.)
 • 4.096 MiByte DDR3-1333-RAM (8-8-8-24, 2T)
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax Modu 87+ 700 Watt, 80 Plus Gold (EMG700AWT)
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Cooler-Master HAF-X
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64


*Testsystem im Überblick: Sockel FM1*
  • A8-3850
 • Keine zusätzliche Grafikkarte
 • Cooler Master Hyper TX 3
 • 4.096 MiByte DDR3-1333-RAM (8-8-8-24, 2T)
 • Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
 • Enermax Modu 87+ 700 Watt, 80 Plus Gold (EMG700AWT)
 • Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
 • Cooler-Master HAF-X
 • Microsoft Internet Keyboard
 • Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
 • Windows 7 x64

*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus



*Weitere Informationen
*
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juni 2011)

Bonusmaterial zur Aufklärung des *24-Fps-Mythos*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Weiterführende Links/Information*
• Bildfrequenz
• Bildwiederholfrequenz
• Halbbild
• Zeilensprungverfahren
• Zeitliches Auflösungsvermögen
• Motion blur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
• Bewegungsunschärfe
• Filmformat
• Fernsehnormen
• Nachbildwirkung
• Stroboskopeffekt
• Nachbildwirkung

*• Videos auf der Heft-DVD (Fps-Raten und Motion Blur an/aus im Vergleich)*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Chris (30. Juni 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Windows 7 inkl SP1"



RTSeven Lite
Vlite
Win7WimIntegrator
WIM


Microsoft WAIK
WIM Integrator -- mit GUI


Das Service Pack 1
ISO-Files von Digitalrivercontent


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Artikel aus den 32-Extraseiten der Premium-Ausgabe

Intel SSD 310 Series 80GB im PCGH-Preisvergleich
Super Talent CoreStore MV 64GB im PCGH-Preisvergleich


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sprach-Chat-Tools zum Download:
Battle.net Sprach-Chat
Skype
Steam Sprach-Chat
Teamspeak 3
Ventrilo


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Download: Acronis True Image 2011 - Demo


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bonusmaterial LCD-Tuning*​Das perfekte Spielerlebnis: So bekommen Sie in jedem Spiel und mit jeder LCD-Konfiguration das perfekte Bild

Grafikkartentreiber:
www.nvidia.de
www.amde.de

3D:
http://www.iz3d.com/
http://www.tridef.com/home.html
Gaming mit NVIDIA 3D Vision

Liste 3D-TVs von Nvidia

Surround-Gaming
SoftTH.com
3D Vision Surround Technologie


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juli 2011)

Bonusmaterial zu *Grafikkarten bis 150 Euro*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Leistungsklasse & Noten sortiert):*
• MSI R6870 Hawk – *Top-Produkt*
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6850
• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 460/1G OC
• HIS Radeon HD 6790 Iceq X Turbo
• Asus ENGTX550 Ti Direct Cu TOP
• MSI R5770 Hawk – *Spar-Tipp*
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 Flex
• Evga Geforce GTS 450 FPB

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.4.5
• GPU-Z 0.5.4
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
 
*Das neue PCGH-Testsystem für Grafikkarten-Benchmarks:*CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K OC @ 4,5 GHz (per Multiplikator, Stromspar- und Turbofunktionen aus) [Preisvergleich]
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 [Preisvergleich]
RAM: Gskill Ripjaws F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD [Preisvergleich]
Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [Preisvergleich]
Massenspeicher: SSD für Betriebssystem und Spielstände, HDD für Spiele
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 (64 Bit)​*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours = Leistungsindex
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss
• Lautheit: Messung erfolgt aus 50 cm Entfernung senkrecht zur Belüftung im schallarmen Raum 

*Benchmarks*
• So bencht PCGH (inklusive Videos)

*Weitere Informationen*
*•  *MSI Service Plus: Nun (wie Asus) 3 Jahre Garantie
*•* XFX Support: Black-Edition-Vorteile (Video)
*•* Sparkle-Garantiedetails
*•* Asus-Garantiedetails
*• *Evga  Warranty Details
*•* Zotac Garantieverlängerung
*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (13. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Noten sortiert)*

Adata Nobility N005 16 GB (USB 3.0)
MX Technology GX USB 3.0 Flash Drive 16 GB (USB 3.0)
Adata Superior S102 USB 3.0 8 GB (USB 3.0)
Corsair Flash Voyager GT 16 GB (USB 2.0)
Kingston Data Traveler 108 16 GB (USB 2.0)
Sharkoon Flexi Drive EC2 16 GB (USB 2.0)
Sandisk Cruzer 16 GB (USB 2.0)
Adata Superior S007 8 GB (USB 2.0)
MX Technologie CX USB 2.0 Pen Drive 8 GB (USB 2.0)
Kingston Data Traveler G3 8 GB (USB 2.0)
Trekstor USB-Stick CS 8 GB (USB 2.0)
Sharkoon Flexi Drive EC4 (USB 2.0)
Adata Classic C008 8 GB (USB 2.0)
Trekstor USB-Stick RE 8 GB (USB 2.0)


*Genutztes Benchmark-Programm:*

Atto Disk-Benchmark 


*Testmethoden*

Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit im GByte/s: Atto Disk-Benchmark (siehe oben)
Lese- und Schreibleistung in Minuten und Sekunden (im Benchmark nur Sekunden): PCGH-Kopiert mit ca. 16.000 Einzeldateien einer Windows-Installation, Gesamtgröße 3,2 GiByte


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Noblorros-Casemod" ab Seite 84*​ 
News zum Thema:
Offizielle PCGH-Casemod von NobLorRos - Nun ist die knallgelbe Chaos-Casemod fertig!
Hintergrund: Modding-Kombinat NobLorRos auf PCGH Extreme: Der Wahnsinn hat Methode - mit Fail-Galerie

Tagebuch des Wahnsinns: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...os-pcgh-mod-sexy-plexi-fails-von-fifadoc.html
Diskussions-Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...uch-des-wahnsinns-der-noblorros-pcgh-mod.html

*Hier geht es zum Gewinnspiel: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT - casemod, gewinnspiel
*


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Folgenden neue Razer-Produkte haben wir getestet (mit Link zum PCGH-Preisvergleich)*

Razer Hydra
Razer Imperator Ergonomic Gaming Mouse
Razer Orochi Chrome Edition (noch nicht gelistet)
Razer Mamba mit 4G-Dual Sensor

*Testberichte der Vorgängermodell in der PC Games Hardware:*

*Razer Imperator (PCGH 10/2010), Note 1,55:*
_*Razer Imperator: Günstige Alternative zum Testsieger Roccat Kone [+].*_ Auch die Imperator ist in technischer Hinsicht makellos, die Untergrundabtastung erlaubt selbst Low-Sense-Spielern eine sichere Eingabe und auch im Grenzbereich lässt die Maus einen nicht im Stich. Vom Design her ist sie eine kompaktere Version der Kone[+], mit rund 100 Gramm ist sie die leichteste Maus im Testfeld und auch eher als klein einzustufen. Zocker, denen der Roccat-Testsieger schlichtweg zu groß ist, finden hier eine passende Alternative. Auf der linken Seite der Maus, über der Daumenmulde, liegen ebenfalls zwei Knöpfe, diese lassen sich mit einem einfachen Mechanismus nach vorn und hinten schieben – perfekt. Aber auch der Druckpunkt der beiden Tasten ist sehr gut gelungen. Gleiches gilt auch für die beiden Haupttasten, allerdings ist hier der Gegendruck ebenfalls etwas zu schwach, dafür punktet Razer mit einem sehr guten Mausrad – Rasterung und Druckpunkt sind fast perfekt. Ein nettes Gimmick: Im Mausrad befindet sich eine blaue Beleuchtung, die im Design an den Film „Tron“ erinnert – genial. Die Dpi-tasten haben das gleiche Problem wie bei der Roccat-Maus, die vordere Taste ist gut erreichbar, die hintere nicht ganz so gut. Darüber hinaus sind die Zusatztasten etwas klein geraten. Auch bei der Imperator gibt es keine technischen Probleme und die Abtastung ist für jeden Spielstil geeignet, selbst im Grenzbereich sind sichere Eingaben möglich. Trotz der nur unwesentlich schlechteren Ausstattung der Imperator kostet die Maus nur rund 50 Euro, sie stellt also auch preislich eine echte Alternative zum Testsieger dar. Die Software liegt nicht ganz auf dem gleichen Niveau wie bei Roccat – alle wichtigen Funktionen stehen zwar dem Zocker zur Verfügung, allerdings existiert keine „Dpi-Durchschalt“-Option und die „Lift-off“-Einstellung fehlt leider gänzlich._ (lc)_

_*Razer Orochi*_ *PCGH 01/2010), Note 1,64*
*Razer Orochi: Bequem mobil spielen.* Dass Razer mit seinem Mix aus drahtloser (Bluetooth 2.0, Empfänger nicht im Lieferumfang!) und verdrahteter (95 cm langes USB-Anschlusskabel) Maus den Spieler im Visier hat, zeigt sich schon bei der Ausstattung. Vier Zusatztasten können in der umfangreichen Software unter anderem mit einer Dpi-Umschaltung (bis zu 4.000 Dpi) oder mit Makros programmiert werden. Der interne Speicher nimmt bis zu fünf Profile auf. Dazu gibt es noch eine Transporttasche aus Neopren. Auch die Ergonomie garantiert ein ermüdungsfreies Spielvergnügen. Die Oberschale ist wie die mit sehr guten Druckpunkten ausgestatteten Haupttasten gummiert, das macht den Mini-Nager griffig. Daumen und Ringfinger ruhen bequem auf den etwas zu glatten Seitenteilen. Sogar das optimal einrastende und wie alle Tasten sehr gut zu erreichende Scrollrad besitzt einen Gummiüberzug. In puncto Genauig­keit und Latenzfreiheit lässt die Orochi, die sich mit der Roccat Pyra den Testsieg teilt, ebenfalls keine Spielerwünsche offen. _(fs)_

_*Razer Mamba (PCGH 05/2011), Note: 1,68, siehe PDF im Anhang *_
​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel „General-Purpose-Grafik” (PCGH 09/2011)*​
Nützliche Links:
• V-Reveal 3.0
• Arcsoft Media Converter 7
• Folding@Home Beta-Clients
• AMD APP SDK
• AMD Media Transkoder (für Arcsoft Media Converter 7 erforderlich)
• Intel OpenCL SDK
• Nvidia Cuda
• Neatimage - Photoshop-Plugin/Standalone-Trial

• Hybrid PhysX Mod


----------



## Daniel_M (15. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passende Schrauben für Mainboard-Kühlung


Vorgeschlagene Mainboards mit guter Kühlung im PCGH-Preisvergleich
MSI Z68A-GD80 (B3)
Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3
Asus P8P67
Sapphire Pure Black Hydra P67
EVGA P55 FTW


Verwendete Gehäuse im PCGH-Preisvergleich
Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus
Nox Xtreme Hummer


Getestete CPU-Kühler:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Cooler Master|Hyper 612S|
-Link-

NZXT|Havik 140|
-Link-

Thermalright|HR-02 Macho|
-Link-Getestete 120-mm-Lüfter:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Blacknoise Noiseblocker|NB-Blacksilent XLP Rev. 3.0|
-Link-

Blacknoise Noiseblocker|NB-Multiframe M12-P|
-Link-

Cooler Master|Sickle Flow 120 (R4-L2R-20AC-GP)|
-Link-

Scythe|Slip Stream 120 Slim (SY1212SL12H)|
-Link-
Extreme Kühlung für einen WLAN-Stick: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...2-extreme-kuehlung-fuer-einen-wlan-stick.html


----------



## PCGH_Marco (16. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Bonusmaterial Schutzschaltungen PC-Netzteile

**Weitere Informationen:*
- http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/105022-netzteildiskussionsthread.html
- News, Tests und Wissen zu Netzteilen*

Netzteile im Praxistest*
- Be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 550W (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
- Super Flower Golden King Platinum 550W  (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
- Enermax Modu87+ 700 W (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
- Corsair AX750 (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
- Xilence XP550 550W (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)​


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juli 2011)

Bonusmaterial zu *Notebooks bis 14 Zoll*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Noten sortiert)*
*• *Alienware M14x
*• *Asus U30SD-RO058V  – *Top-Produkt*
*• *Dell Vostro 3350 N33503*
• *MSI X370-E3547W7Pro  – *Spar-Tipp*
* • *LG P210-G.AE21G
*• *Lenovo Thinkpad Edge 13

*Verwendete Programme:*
*• *Battery Eater 
*• *3D Mark 06
*• *MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
*• *Fraps
*• *GPU-Z
*• *Nvidia "Verde" Notebook-Treiber: Notebook Drivers
*• *AMD/Ati Notebook-Treiber: AMD Support Search

*Weitere Informationen*
*• *Umfrage: Kommt ein Glare-Display in Frage?
*• *Notebook-Übersichtsseite auf PCGH.de
*• *ARK | Your source for information on Intel® products *
• *Compare  AMD  Product Specs 
*• *Mobile Technology, ATI Radeon  Graphics Cards,  and AMD Powered Motherboards
*• *AMD APUs für Mainstream-Notebooks
*• *AMD Grafiklösungen für Notebooks

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Juli 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

* Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Casemod-Wettbewerb" (ab Seite 82)*

Die News-Threads zum Thema:


Casemod-Wettbewerb mit Caseking /NZXT Phantom und tollen Preisen - Update: Das sind die vier Teilnehmer
NZXT Phantom wird zum schwarz-gelben BVB-Fanobjekt: Endspurt beim Casemod-Contest
NZXT Phantom goes Lamborghini: Endspurt beim Casemod-Contests
NZTX Phantom in weiß-oranger Bienenwaben-Optik: Endspurt beim Casemod-Contest
Ein NZXT Phantom wird geschrumpft: Endspurt beim Casemod-Contest
Die Gewinner des Casemod-Contests: Das sind die Plätze 1-4
Die Tagebücher der Teilnehmer:


Tagebuch von Sickpuppy (Platz 1):  [Tagebuch] NZXT Phantom Honeycomb Caseking-PCGH-Wettbewerb
Tagebuch von Falcony6886 (Platz 2): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...zxt-phantom-bvb-caseking-pcgh-wettbewerb.html
Tagebuch von jackschubi (Platz 3): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ni-nzxt-phantom-caseking-pcgh-wettbewerb.html
Tagebuch von Sonic51 (Platz 4): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...goes-lamorghini-caseking-pcgh-wettbewerb.html


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juli 2011)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial für "*Crysis 2 mit DirectX 11*".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Crysis 2
• Crysis 2 DX11 - PDF von Crytek 
• Download Mod SK v1.0
• Download Dedicated Server
• Download Patch v1.9
• Download Hi-Res-Textures
• Download DX11 Ultra Update


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel „Marktübersicht SSDs um 100 Euro”*​
Neue Testmethoden (aus: PCGH 07/2011, S. 82):


> Nachdem im Heft 05/2011 die OCZ Vertex 3 in der 240-GByte-Version die Grenzen unseres Testsystems zu sprengen drohte, mussten wir reagieren und die Testmethoden an die in den letzten Jahren extrem gestiegene Leistungsfähigkeit moderner SSDs anpassen. Gleichzeitig haben wir uns auch die Bewertungskriterien zur Brust genommen und gründlich entschlackt. Zum Beispiel rechnen wir nicht mehr damit, noch jemals  Geräte mit Parallel-ATA-Anschluss zu testen. Auch die Cache-Größe von SSDs ist kein separates Kriterium mehr, da sie ja bereits die erreichte Performance beeinflusst. Um einer klassischen SSD-Stärke Rechnung zu tragen, ermitteln und werten wir jetzt auch die sogenannten IOPS mithilfe des IO-Meter-Bench*marks. Da dieser Wert bei typischen Desktopanwendungen nur eine geringe Rolle spielt, gewichten wir ihn nur gering. In die gleiche Kerbe schlägt die neue Verteilung zwischen Lese- und Schreibwerten. Da im PC-Alltag Leseoperationen weitaus häufiger sind, gewichten wir diese für die Notenfindung auch stärker.
> 
> Den PCGH-Kopiertest haben wir in seiner Größe verdoppelt, sodass nun pro Test 10 GiByte gelesen und geschrieben werden. Gleichzeitig haben wir einen dritten Test mit vorkomprimierten Daten hinzugefügt, welcher das Kopieren etwa heruntergeladener Spiele-Demos oder eigener Urlaubsvideos abbildet. Das erhöht zwar die Laufzeit und damit den Aufwand, erlaubt aber einen besseren Einblick in die Leistungsfähigkeit der SSDs.
> 
> ...


*
Die Testkandidaten in Alphabetischer Reihenfolge:*
• A-Data S511 AS511S3-60GM-C (60 GB)
• A-Data Nobility N002 AN002-64G-CBK (64 GB)
• Corsair Force F60 CSSD-F60GB2-BRKT (60 GB)
• Crucial m4 CT064M4SSD2 (64 GB)
• Kingston SSD Now V+ 100 SVP100S296G (96 GB)
• Media Range Pro Series II MR982 (FTM55C225H) (60 GB)
• Patriot Torqx2 PT264GS25SSDR (64 GB)
• Samsung 470 MZ-5PA064A/EU (64 GB)


*Berichterstattung zum Wechsel auf 25-nm-Flash*
• OCZ mit Kommentar zu 25-nm-NAND-SSDs - festplatte, ssd, ocz
• OCZ Vertex 2: Statement zu 25-nm-Flash - Lösung mit kostenfreiem Umtausch - ssd, ocz
• Corsair ebenfalls mit Wechsel auf 25nm-Fertigung für kommende SSDs - ssd, corsair
• 25-nm-Flash: Micron lästert, Corsair macht's transparent und Mushkin verschiebt - ssd, corsair, flash, mushkin

*Benchmark-Programme:*
• Atto Disk-Benchmark (Link)
• Crystal DiskMark (Link)
• AS-SSD-Benchmark (Link)

*Nützliche Tools:*
• SSD Tweak (Techspot, Link)
• Techpowerup.com-SSD-Alignment-Calculator (Link)
• SSD Life (RC) (Link)

*How-To:*
• Details zur Alignment-Änderung (engl. Link)
• PCGH-Extreme SSD-Kaufberatung: (Link)
• PCGH-Extreme SSD-Guide (Link)

*Hersteller-FAQs:
*• Intel-Empfehlung für ATA-Controller-Konfiguration (Link)
• Ausführliche Grundlagen-FAQ zu OCZ-SSDs (Link)


----------



## PCGH_Chris (21. Juli 2011)

Linux-Heimserver



Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS (Lucid Lynx)
Ubuntu Server Download-Page
No-Machine Client (NXClient)
Samba-Tutorial


----------



## Daniel_M (21. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)

 Llano-APUs im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Mainboards für Llano (Sockel FM1) im PCGH-Preisvergleich


----------



## PCGH_Chris (22. Juli 2011)

Marktübersicht Prozessoren

Die Prozessoren im Test:


Core i7-990X (6x 3,46 GHz / 12 MiB L3 / SMT)
Core i7-2600/K (4x 3,40 GHz / 8 MiB L3 / SMT)
Core i7-930 (4x 2,80 GHz / 8 MiB L3 / SMT)
Phenom II X6 1100T (6x 3,30 GHz / 6 MiB L3)
Core i5-2500/K (4x 3,30 GHz / 6 MiB L3)
Core i5-760 (4x 2,80 GHz / 8 MiB L3)
Phenom II X4 955 BE (4x 3,20 GHz / 6 MiB L3)
Core i3-2100 (2x 3,10 GHz / 6 MiB L3 / SMT)
A8-3850 (4x 2,9 GHz / 4 MiByte L2)
A6-3650 (4x 2,6 GHz / 4 MiByte L2)


----------

